# Nuevas fotos: Centro Historico Sur y Capón



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Otros angulos de estas dos zonas de Lima:









desde el Sheraton, vista de Paseo Heroes Navales y Parque Neptuno









Parque Neptuno y Museo Arte Italiano









Parque de la Exposición y Parque Neptuno









el Sheraton









Museo Arte Italiano









Casa Matusita y Avenida Wilson









Plaza Francia









Edificio Rimac de noche









Paseo Heroes Navales y Plaza Grau de noche









Museo de Arte de noche









Calle Capón









Capón


















Chifa en Capón


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lindas y nuevas todas las fotos.... se ve muy bien, y viendo esos precios en el Chifa, que envidia, aqui donde vivo ni aunque fuera en dolares!!!! no se encuentra algo asi!!!
el unico sitio q se podria comer si fuera $5.00 a $8.50 DOLARES, sería McDonalds o Jack in the Box. (Esa cadena creo que no hay en Lima) y pedir solamente lo minimo. No se quejen... q envidia me da.


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

j block te pasaste, estan muy buenas tus fotos, ya era hora que pongan fotos de los edificios del centro de lima... muy buen aporte!!!!


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Asu pero q chvres tus fotos jota te salieron bacanes con las tomas nocturnas y las de la calle Capon estan claras hasta ya me da hambre xq me gusta mucho el Chifa 
kay:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bravazas Jota se ve increible el centro! cualquiera diria que es uno de los distritos más ordenado, limpio y desarrollado de Lima. Se ve recontra bien! que bestia como he mejorado y el parque de la exposicion es único.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Te anotaste un golazo jota, esas fotos estan buenisimas, las primeras panoramicas recontrapajas, el edificio de la Sunat se ve bonito.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

buenisimas las fotos , se ven los edificios bastante mejor mantenidos , lo que era la embajada de USA la transformaron en la Clinica Internacional , se puede 
ver en la foto la remodelacion , tambien en la foto nocturna del paseo Colon
y Museo de Arte se ve al fondo luces como de un skyline , pero no , son las luces del Rebagliati que inmenso es, que lindo está quedando Lima y todavía falta mas,como será cuando empiezen los buses ecologicos , mas la estación central a funcionar , aunque esta última parece que tardará mas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No me habia dado cuenta del detalle del Rebagliatti, de veras que es enorme.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Que buenas fotos nocturnas!! los parques se ven exelentes..!


----------



## DØnKå (Aug 21, 2005)

oe ta bacan tus fotos oe a la franca y ademas tomas bien encambio yo no, ademas la calle capon yo tambien hei pasado por ahi hasta hei comido jajajajajajajajaj


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

No entiendo la palabra "hei"


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, J Block! Qué bonita se ve la ciudad desde media altura!


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

ZhEr0 said:


> No entiendo la palabra "hei"


Se habra equivocado al escribir ps


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

muy buen aporte con las tres primeras fotos especialmente, claro q todas son bellas, y se nota lima monumental ya bien verde ycon fachadas pintadas.....realmente un orden total.

ok


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Lindas y nuevas todas las fotos.... se ve muy bien, y viendo esos precios en el Chifa, que envidia, aqui donde vivo ni aunque fuera en dolares!!!! no se encuentra algo asi!!!
> el unico sitio q se podria comer si fuera $5.00 a $8.50 DOLARES, sería McDonalds o Jack in the Box. (Esa cadena creo que no hay en Lima) y pedir solamente lo minimo. No se quejen... q envidia me da.


pero acuérdate que lo barato sale caro


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me gustaron las fotos del centro....no me había percatado del buen estado de las áreas verdes. buen thread y con fotos nuevas!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

QUE BUENAS FOTOS, nuevas tomas, nuevos angulos, EXCELENTE!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

sip esta!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

heey excelente aporte...

la foto nocturna de esa avenida no es paseo d los heroes...es el zanjon


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> pero acuérdate que lo barato sale caro


Sí, pero todos los chifas de la calle Capon venden los menus a ese precio, incluso los de miraflores, y en muchos la comida es muy buena, claro, hay otros chifas mas exclusivos donde los platos no bajan de 18 soles.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhh :runaway: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 
pareciese otra ciudad


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buenas fotos... un ambiente muy señorial de lima.

que bien jblock,,,, asi esta bien con novedades.-


----------

